# Teich übernommen - Verbesserungsvorschläge & Tipps gesucht



## Sambuscia (15. Aug. 2018)

Hallo ihr Lieben!
Wir haben letztes Jahr ein Haus gekauft und im Zuge dessen auch den Teich übernommen. Das Ding war eine totale Katastrophe, da sich jahrelang nicht drum gekümmert wurde. Komplett verschlammt und ein Seerosenpaardies, der Rasen wuchs auch schon rein. Die Laubbäume dahinter werden vermutlich nächstes Jahr gefällt, da diese ziemlich viel Laub abwerfen, keschern beinah täglich. Wir haben dann alles abgepumpt und gesäubert, den Kies grob abgespült, die Bepflanzung am Rand gelassen (Jemand eine Idee was das für Pflanzen sind? Blühen glaube ich lila). An der tiefsten Stelle ist der Teich etwa 85cm tief und fasst insgesamt etwa 8.000 l. Wir haben ihn dann neu aufgefüllt mit Leitungswasser und nur im Flachwasser-/Sumpfbereich Kieselsteine verteilt. In der Tiefwasserzone haben wir nichts, hier wurde uns gesagt, dass hier mit der Zeit sowieso automatisch eine Mulmschicht entsteht.

Ich habe zwei Seerosen eingepflanzt in Pflanzkörbe mit Sand und Kies, __ Hornkraut reingeworfen sowie __ Wasserpest gekauft (ebenfalls mit Kies und Sand in Pflanzkörben befestigt, möchte es ungern freischwimmend), einen in die Tiefwasserzone, einen in der Flachwasserzone, beide scheinen jedoch inzwischen einzugehen. Denke das ist erstmal normal wegen dem Wasserwechsel?! Oder mag die Wasserpest es nicht, irgendwo "eingepflanzt"/verankter zu werden?

Mein Lebensgefährte hat direkt am zweiten Tag 2 Goldfische, 2 Shubunkis und 2 __ Graskarpfen (angeblich super __ Algenfresser?) in den Teich geworfen. Eigentlich wollten wir keine Fische... Sind soweit quietschfidel, sehen aber nur füttern tun wir nicht. Zusätzlich haben wir seit zwei Tagen eine Filterpumpe mit UVC-Klärer, Fördermenge 2.500l/h, als Unterstützung und da das Wasser inzwischen doch sehr trübe-grünlich geworden ist. Wir hoffen mal, dass diese hilft, das Wasser wieder klarer zu bekommen, ansonsten denke ich, braucht es einfach nur Zeit, bis sich alles einspielt. Kleiner Solar-Sauerstoff-Sprudelstein unter Wasser (Geschenk vom Nachbarn) ist auch vorhanden.

Generell haben die Seerosen (vermute die eine Sorte ist sowieso zu groß für unseren Teich?) und die Randbepflanzung sehr gelitten von der Hitze die Tage und der Umsiedlung vom nährstoffreichen Wasser, dank dem Regen kommt jetzt so langsam alles wieder. 

Ein Problem haben wir allerdings: Seit einigen Tagen verliert der Teich mehrere Zentimeter Wasser am Tag. Seit gestern bleibt der Wasserspiegel jedoch konstant auf einer Höhe. Ein Loch haben wir bisher nicht ausmachen können. Kann es sein, dass die großen Pflanzenbüschel hinten an der Ecke, deren Wurzeln ins Wasser ragen, wie ein Docht wirken und das Teichwasser nach außen leiten? (Kapillareffekt?) Aber kann dieser Effekt so groß sein, dass es mehrere cm am Tag sind? 

Bin mir unsicher, ob wir eine Kapillarsperre haben, erkennt man es vllt an den Bildern oder Tipps wie wir dieses erkennen? Anbei aktuelle Fotos von heute morgen, wie gesagt, die Hälfte an Wasser ist innerhalb einer Woche verschwunden.

Gibt es sonst noch Tipps, die wir beherzigen sollten? Evtl. auch hinsichtlich der Bepflanzung?
Freue mich über euer fachkundiges Feedback.

Lieben Gruß!


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,

die Goldfische werden sich rasant vermehren. Und die __ Graskarpfen werden alles aufwühlen und die Pflanzen anfressen, für Graskarpfen halte ich den Teich für zu klein.

Wie sieht es mit Teichtechnik aus? Pumpe, Filter, Belüfter sollte man bei Fischhaltung schon haben.

Ob die Kapillarsperre richtig ausgeführt ist lässt sich anhand der Bilder nicht erkennen, ich denke aber eher nicht.

Die sichtbare Folie am Teichrand solltet ihr mit Ufermatte abdecken, das schützt vor mechanischen Beschädigungen und gegen Folienschäden durch UV-Strahlung. Die Wurzeln können schon viel Wasser ziehen, auch im Bereich des flachen Kiesbett wird einiges verdunsten.

1 - 2 cm Wasserverlust pro Tag sind bei der Witterung die wir die letzten Wochen hatten eigentlich normal, da kann Beschattung durch ein Sonnensegel helfen. Das hilft auch den Fischen, denn dadurch erwärmt sich das Wasser nicht so stark und der Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers bleibt höher.


----------



## Ansaj (15. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Sambuscia und herzlich Willkommen,

leider habt ihr bereits Anfängerfehler gemacht, indem ihr sofort Fische eingesetzt habt (wieso eigentlich, wenn ihr gar keine wolltet?). Ihr habt das komplette Wasser gewechselt und den Teich sauber gemacht und damit alle nützlichen Mikroorganismen zerstört. Nun sind sofort Fische eingezogen, die das Wasser belasten. Bitte testet in den nächsten Wochen euer Wasser regelmäßig und macht vermehrt Teilwasserwechsel um einem Nitritpeak entgegen zu wirken. Zum Glück sind es nicht allzu viele Fische. Die __ Graskarpfen sind völlig fehl am Platz, wie Roland ja schon sagt. Die werden zu groß für den Teich und fressen nicht nur Algen, sondern alles an Grünzeug (inkl. Seerosen und Co). Für Goldfische sind 8000l an der untersten Grenze. Wenn ich mir den Teich so anschaue, schätze ich das Volumen aber geringer ein. Auf den Bildern ist das aber auch schwer zu erkennen, da der Teich nicht voll befüllt ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Wenn ihr einer explosionsartigen Vermehrung entgegen wirken wollt, bleibt dabei, dass nicht gefüttert wird. 
85 cm Maximaltiefe ist für die Überwinterung (und auch im Sommer) je nach Wohnort sehr grenzwertig.
Alles in allem hättet ihr mehr Geduld haben und dem Teich Zeit geben sollen und dann erst nächstes Jahr (wenn überhaupt, da der Teich nicht groß genug scheint) Fische einsetzen sollen. Das kann man nun natürlich nicht mehr ändern, aber vielleicht als Gedanke für weitere Planungen. Überlegt doch bitte, die Graskarpfen abzugeben (ggf. an die Handlung zurück wegen falscher Beratung).
Wie habt ihr denn das Volumen von 8000l errechnet? Das ist auch wichtig für die Filterwahl (lieber größer dimensionieren und auf die genauen Angaben achten, denn oft beziehen Hersteller ihre Volumenangaben auf fischlose Teiche).
Ich finde es schade, dass ihr vorhabt, Bäume abzuholzen, die gesund(?) sind, nur weil sie Blätter verlieren. Hier könnte ein Netz oder ein Rückschnitt Abhilfe verschaffen. 
Die Randbepflanzung könnten Wasseriris sein. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Dalmore86 (16. Aug. 2018)

Moin moin 
Ich denke die kapillarsperre ist schon da. Das verschwinden des Wassers wird zum Teil von dem Kies sein der wie ein Schwamm wirkt. Durch die schwarze Folie ist das wie ein Heizkissen für das Wasser.


----------



## Dalmore86 (16. Aug. 2018)

Um den Graser in zaum zu halten immer mal Salat,gurge,Möhre oder gekochte kartoffel geben.


----------



## jolantha (16. Aug. 2018)

Sambuscia, herzlich willkommen hier im Forum . 
Schön, daß Du um Hilfe bittest. 
Mein Rate wäre, Fische verschenken oder verkaufen, an jemanden, der einen größeren Teich hat. 
80 cm Tiefe ist viel zu wenig, und vom Gefühl her würde ich auch sagen, das sind keine 8000 Liter.


Ansaj schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass ihr vorhabt, Bäume abzuholzen, die gesund(?) sind, nur weil sie Blätter verlieren.


Das finde ich auch, und wenn es danach ginge, müßte ich ja meinen kompletten Wald abholzen, nur um kein Laub zu haben. 
Es kommt auch auf das Alter der Bäume an, selbst auf dem eigenen Grundstück kann es verboten sein, Bäume zu fällen.
__ Hornkraut hat keine Wurzel, und sollte frei schwimmen. __ Wasserpest wurzelt, und braucht einen festen Untergrund.
Wasserverlust von mehreren cm ist um diese Jahreszeit normal, die Sonne hat sehr viel Durst, es muß also nicht an der Kapillarsperre liegen. 


trampelkraut schrieb:


> Die sichtbare Folie am Teichrand solltet ihr mit Ufermatte abdecken,


Dafür kann man auch preisgünstigen Synthetikrasen nehmen, gibts in mehreren Farben, aber den ohne Noppen.


----------



## Sambuscia (16. Aug. 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Also:

Die ca. 8.000l haben wir von der Wasseruhr als wir den Teich neu befüllt  haben. Auf den Bildern ist nur noch etwa die Hälfte drin. Normalerweise ist die Teichfolie komplett unter Wasser.
Leider war das Neubefüllen wirklich sehr nötig. Es war wirklich nur noch stinkender Schlamm, wir haben alles mögliche vorher probiert, selbst der Schlammsauger hat gestreikt.

Die Fische werden wir nun abgeben. Zumindest die beiden Goldis und die zwei __ Graskarpfen, die __ Wasserpest ist denen auch schon zum Opfer gefallen.

Wären zwei Shubunkis denn noch in Ordnung oder belasten diese den Teich auch schon ordentlich? Mein Lebensgefährte will unbedingt welche behalten... Sturkopf eben ;-)

Die Bäume werden wohl bleiben, in der Regel verlieren die ihr Laub ja auch erst später. ;-) ich war nur so angenervt an dem Tag, weil Unmengen an Blättern wieder rein gefallen ist. Netz ist bereits bestellt.Momentan ist es wohl einfach nur arg wegen der Hitze die letzten Wochen.

Wasserverlust durch die Wärme können wir ausschließen. Nicht in dem Maße. Wir werden jetzt erst mal, da wir kein Loch finden, die Pflanzen hinten, die in das Wasser ragen mit den Wurzeln, etwas zurück nehmen, dann auffüllen und das ganze wieder beobachten. Oder habt ihr noch einen Tipp?

Wie gesagt, wir sind Anfänger und fanden es zu schade den Teich einfacher dicht zu machen.


----------



## Sambuscia (16. Aug. 2018)

Dalmore86 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> Ich denke die kapillarsperre ist schon da. Das verschwinden des Wassers wird zum Teil von dem Kies sein der wie ein Schwamm wirkt. Durch die schwarze Folie ist das wie ein Heizkissen für das Wasser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 201924


 Wie meinst du das mit „der Kies wirkt wie ein Schwamm?“


----------



## Ansaj (16. Aug. 2018)

Hallo nochmal,



Sambuscia schrieb:


> Die Fische werden wir nun abgeben. Zumindest die beiden Goldis und die zwei __ Graskarpfen


Ihr habt 4 Goldfische im Teich. __ Shubunkin sind Goldfische! Wenn ihr die Shubunkin sowieso behalten wollt und der Teich ja nun erwiesenermaßen 8000l habt, könnt ihr auch alle 4 behalten (wenn das euer Wunsch ist), denn 2 sind zu wenig. Dann entweder ganz ohne Fische oder den Teich darauf ausrichten mit regelmäßigen Teilwasserwechsel, adequater Technik usw. 



Sambuscia schrieb:


> Leider war das Neubefüllen wirklich sehr nötig.


Das ist ja auch gar kein Problem, wenn es sein muss, muss es sein. Nur hätten man dann meherere Wochen/Monate oder in diesem Fal wegen der fortgeschrittenen Saison bis nächstes Jahr mit dem Einsetzen von Fischen warten sollen. Das nur als Tipp, sollte sich eine ähnliche Situation nochmal ergeben. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Sambuscia (16. Aug. 2018)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> 
> Ihr habt 4 Goldfische im Teich. __ Shubunkin sind Goldfische! Wenn ihr die Shubunkin sowieso behalten wollt und der Teich ja nun erwiesenermaßen 8000l habt, könnt ihr auch alle 4 behalten (wenn das euer Wunsch ist), denn 2 sind zu wenig. Dann entweder ganz ohne Fische oder den Teich darauf ausrichten mit regelmäßigen Teilwasserwechsel, adequater Technik usw.
> ...



Ups, stimmt, grade gelesen! ;-)
Wenn wir bei 4 Fischen bleiben und jährlich Nachzügler abgeben, reicht der Filter (wälzt 2500l/h um), ordentlich __ Hornkraut/__ Wasserpest und weitere Pflanzen ab nächstem Frühjahr aus? Falls nicht tendiere ich fast lieber weg von den fischen, sofern mein Lebensgefährte das mit macht. Neuen Filter kaufen sehe ich zurzeit nicht ein, da wir noch viele weitere Projekte im Garten haben.


----------



## Ansaj (16. Aug. 2018)

Beschreibe den Filter doch bitte etwas genauer (Hersteller, Modell). Wirklich viel kann ich dir da nicht helfen, aber andere mit mehr Infos sicher.
Man kann auch etwas tricksen. Wenn man den Besatz gering hält, nur Jungfische hat, nicht füttert, viele Pflanzen hat und oft Teilwasserwechsel macht, kann auch ein etwas unterdimensionierter Filter ausreichen

Gruß
Ansaj

Nachtrag:
Man kann sich auch gut einen Filter selber basteln (mit Regentonnen etwa). Hier gibt es diverse Threads dazu


----------



## Sambuscia (16. Aug. 2018)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Beschreibe den Filter doch bitte etwas genauer (Hersteller, Modell). Wirklich viel kann ich dir da nicht helfen, aber andere mit mehr Infos sicher.
> Man kann auch etwas tricksen. Wenn man den Besatz gering hält, nur Jungfische hat, nicht füttert, viele Pflanzen hat und oft Teilwasserwechsel macht, kann auch ein etwas unterdimensionierter Filter ausreichen
> 
> Gruß
> Ansaj




Es ist kein besonderer Filter, eigentlich war unser Gedanke auch, dass wir ab Frühjahr viele weitere Pflanzen einsetzen und der Filter nur als Unterstützung dann dient. Scheint mit den Fischen aber ja sowieso nix zu werden jetzt.

Wir hatten ihn gekauft, als noch keine Fische geplant waren. Bis mein Lebensgefährte, der sich null mit dem Thema beschäftigt, mit den Tierchen um die Ecke kam.
Nun gut, der Berater sagte zu ihm wohl, das würde alles so passen. Hilft das?

o Für Teiche mit Fischbesatz bis 6.000 Liter, o o Effizient und umweltschonend - ganz ohne Chemie, o Integrierte Reinigungsfunktion, ohne den Filter öffnen zu müssen mit Spin-clean Funktion, o mit 11 Watt UV-C Klärer, o Inklusive Leistungsstarker 35-Watt-Pumpe mit 10 m Kabel + 5 m Schlauch, o Der Filter hat ein TÜV Rheinland GS, o Die Pumpe hat ein Dekra GS, Der UV-C wa-sserklärer sorgt bei optimalen Bedingungen in Teichen bis zu 6000 Liter innerhalb von 14 Tagen für klares wa-sser. • Lieferumfang: 1x Teich-Druckfilter-Set inkl. Pumpe und Schläuchen, • Technische Daten: o Filter CPF-2500: Netz-Anschluss: 220 – 240 V / 50 Hz, Leistungsaufnahme (gesamt): 15 W, Leistungsaufnahme UV-C Lampe: 11 W, Min. wa-ssertemperatur / Max. wa-ssertemperatur: 4°C / 35° C, Filtervolumen: 8 l, Schutzkla-sse/Schutzart: I/IP44, o Pumpe CQB-2000: Leistungsaufnahme: 35 W, Max. Förderhöhe (Hmax): 1,8 Meter, Max. Tauchtiefe: 2 Meter, Max. Fördermenge (Qmax): 2400L/h, Schutzkla-sse/-art: I / IPX8, • Maße Verpackung (LxBxH): 43 x 42 x 43 cm

Ach, ich glaub ich hol die Fische einfach heimlich raus und verschenke sie an Nachbarn mit Teich... Dann erzähl ich halt, dass sie   gestorben sind, hihi.


----------



## Dalmore86 (17. Aug. 2018)

Sambuscia schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit „der Kies wirkt wie ein Schwamm?“


An allen Arten von Steinen sind Mineralien.
Mineralien (salze) salze ziehen Wasser. Darum sind Steine wie ein Schwamm.das Bild von mir sieht man es gut. Wie hoch der Stein das Wasser zieht


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Aug. 2018)

Hallo @Sambuscia,

Habt ihr schon mal die UVC Leuchte gewechselt oder das Quarzglas gereingt? Sollte auch regelmäßig gemacht werden.


----------



## Eugen (17. Aug. 2018)

Dalmore86 schrieb:


> An allen Arten von Steinen sind Mineralien.
> Mineralien (salze) salze ziehen Wasser. Darum sind Steine wie ein Schwamm.das Bild von mir sieht man es gut. Wie hoch der Stein das Wasser zieht


  ????  Für den Beitrag reicht meine Lesekompetenz nicht aus


----------



## jolantha (19. Aug. 2018)

Sambuscia schrieb:


> Ach, ich glaub ich hol die Fische einfach heimlich raus und verschenke sie an Nachbarn mit Teich... Dann erzähl ich halt, dass sie gestorben sind, hihi.


Boh, eyh auf solche hintertückischen Gedanken kommen wirklich nur Frauen . Trotzdem wäre es gemein, ihn anzulügen .
Die beiden __ Graskarpfen würde ich ihm als Karpfen " blau " servieren, schön lecker mit Petersilie garniert 
Die anderen Fischlis würde ich drin lassen, damit er nicht allzu sehr weint


----------



## Sambuscia (19. Aug. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Boh, eyh auf solche hintertückischen Gedanken kommen wirklich nur Frauen . Trotzdem wäre es gemein, ihn anzulügen .
> Die beiden __ Graskarpfen würde ich ihm als Karpfen " blau " servieren, schön lecker mit Petersilie garniert
> Die anderen Fischlis würde ich drin lassen, damit er nicht allzu sehr weint



Ich habe ihn jetzt soweit, dass wir alle Fische abgeben und uns erst nächstes Jahr welche holen. Unsere Pflanzen leiden nämlich ordentlich ohne Zufütterung und so wird das ja nichts. Teilwasserwechsel haben wir auch gemacht.


----------



## Sambuscia (19. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo @Sambuscia,
> 
> Habt ihr schon mal die UVC Leuchte gewechselt oder das Quarzglas gereingt? Sollte auch regelmäßig gemacht werden.



In was für Abständen reinigt man diese in der Regel? Wir haben den Filter jetzt seit etwa zwei Wochen im Betrieb.


----------



## jolantha (19. Aug. 2018)

Sambuscia schrieb:


> Unsere Pflanzen leiden nämlich ordentlich ohne Zufütterung


Womit fütterst Du Deine Pflanzen ??


----------



## Sambuscia (19. Aug. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Womit fütterst Du Deine Pflanzen ??


Nein, die zufütterung war auf die Fische bezogen, hehe ;-)


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,

UVC Röhren halten in der Regel 8000 Betriebstunden, danach verlieren sie ihre Leistung. Beim Quarzglas macht man von Zeit zu Zeit eine Sichtkontrolle. wenn das Glas verschmutzt oder verkalkt ist sollte man es reinigen. Je nach Teichwasser muss das Quarzglas in kürzeren oder längeren Zeitabständen gereinigt werden.


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2018)

Moin, hab mal für Dich ein Bild des Uferrandes  gemacht, dauert natürlich ein bißchen, bis er so natürlich aussieht


----------



## Chelmon1 (6. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Sambucia,

eine Uferbepflanzung und -gestaltung, wie sie im Herbst aussieht, bei einem Teich, der im Frühjahr des selben Jahres neu angelegt wurde kannst Du dir bei mir ansehen. Da muss noch viel passieren aber Geduld ist auch wichtig.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-neuer-teich.48734/page-2#post-581690

Nächstet Frühjahr wird euch der Teich sicher viel Freude machen.

Und...Ich hätte die __ Graskarpfen nach "Müllerin Art" zubereitet.


Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------

